# Things that impress you...



## Caveat (14 Aug 2007)

As a counterpoint to the 'Things that annoy you'  thread what about things that *impress* you?

(NB: posts cannot take the form of a 'negative' dressed up e.g. 'when people don't...' etc etc)

Have a feeling this thread won't attract the same response  

Me?  too cynical right now to think of anything...


----------



## Purple (14 Aug 2007)

People who are self-critical. 
Very rich people who give away most of their money (Bill Gates, George Soros etc)


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Aug 2007)

That guy who broke the world underwater pogo record last week. He's impressive - bet he gets all the girls.


----------



## efm (14 Aug 2007)

Two things; both kinda related

1. People in my profession that are really good (like top 0.1% good, like brain surgeon good) - the type of people that I have tried to emulate as best I can - I've only every met two that meet the criteria but they both left an impression

2. People who make an "alternative" career choice and eschew the capitalist / materialist rat race and do something they love, even when they know they won't make as much money as they could elsewhere. I admire their bravery and envy their happiness (to a point!  )

...oh and of course Jordan...she's impressive


----------



## ClubMan (14 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> As a counterpoint to the 'Things that annoy you'  thread what about things that *impress* you?


A friend of mine impresses me but he never really gets my accent quite right.


----------



## Sn@kebite (14 Aug 2007)

I like when you (or me) ask a question on this forum it usually gets a fast response.
On boards.ie it could take a while longer. Despite the fact they have more users. (Maybe 'cause they have more topics?)


----------



## ninsaga (14 Aug 2007)

efm said:


> Two things; both kinda related
> 
> 1. People in my profession that are really good (like top 0.1% good, like brain surgeon good) - the type of people that I have tried to emulate as best I can - I've only every met two that meet the criteria but they both left an impression
> 
> ...



was quite impressed with your post there until I read that your profile shows that your are in cloud cuckoo land....then it all made sense!


----------



## Sn@kebite (14 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> what about things that *impress* you?


Girls!


----------



## dodo (14 Aug 2007)

1. I am really impressed with people who appreciate me .
2. People who are not impressed with politically correct idiot's.eg if you want but that will go on and on.
3. Micahael O Leary you got to love him.


----------



## Thirsty (14 Aug 2007)

This guy....I still remember him (7 years later!), when I'm feeling discouraged about something and just want to give up.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics2000/swimming/931508.stm


----------



## Bluebells (15 Aug 2007)

* Now that I have seen the amount of work, and physical and mental stress involved in looking after new and young babies,  the input required from  both parents, and the costs, I take my hat off to the single parent, who manages to do it all by themselves and on one income.

* Elderly people who can still rattle off the poetry they learned at school.

* Articulate people who can say in a few words, what would take me forever to say.


----------



## Jaid79 (15 Aug 2007)

Kildrought said:


> This guy....I still remember him (7 years later!), when I'm feeling discouraged about something and just want to give up.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/olympics2000/swimming/931508.stm


 
Brillant!


----------



## sinbadsailor (15 Aug 2007)

People who have the aility to remove emotion from a given situation or problem, deal with facts and logic and then come to an informed opinion on that situation....

Then also, fully and openly admit if/when they are wrong and realise that it is not a terrible thing to commit to your own stance, whatever the outcome.

People who are loyal, respectful and live their lives with honour....these are personality traits that are very rare these days


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2007)

I suppose just basic honesty impresses me.

Also, a general humility and lack of pretentiousness.

(Am experiencing more of the above since I've moved to 'the country' by the way  )

A healthy disrespect for authority impresses me, also, people who are nice just for the sake of it (i.e. without ulterior motives  ) 

...and I suppose you have to admire Clubman's ability to milk any post for every last drop of potential humour!


----------



## z108 (15 Aug 2007)

People and public transport arriving on time. 

Innovation and thinking outside the box.

People who are individuals upholding their own sets of values and not always worried about what others  think.


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> ...and I suppose you have to admire Clubman's ability to milk any post for every last drop of potential humour!




I don't think you should slag ClubMan like that.

I also admire people who are pedantic to the point of obsession.


----------



## z109 (15 Aug 2007)

The International Garden Festival at Emo Court in Co. Laois. I arrived thinking it would be the same old tired commercialism posing as an 'event' for the public, but really enjoyed the gardens and the setup (proper paths, good signage, interesting gardens, lots and lots for young children to do).


----------



## Fingalian (15 Aug 2007)

Iarnrod Eireann


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2007)

Fingalian said:


> Iarnrod Eireann



Why?


----------



## Fingalian (15 Aug 2007)

The trains are punctual, the staff are pleasant and the journey takes half the time it would in a car. What are you frowning about?


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2007)

That's not my experience of Iarnrod Eireann. 
They have enjoyed massive state investment over the last few years so the service is much better then it was but I would not rate their staff as friendly.
I use the trains in Britain, Germany. Holland and France and while Ireland is cheaper than most the service is nowhere near as good.

Anyway, I am pulling the thread off topic; apologies.


----------



## Graham_07 (15 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Anyway, I am pulling the thread off topic; apologies.


 
You mean there are actually threads here that stay* on* topic ! 

my twopense worth......what impresses me...........CARERS each and every one of them. God bless them all.


----------



## sinbadsailor (15 Aug 2007)

Fingalian said:


> The trains are punctual, the staff are pleasant and the journey takes half the time it would in a car. What are you frowning about?



Overcrowded carraiges, sour faces at the ticket kiosk and only if you get there you mean.....I thought you were being funny too!


----------



## Caveat (15 Aug 2007)

I knew it...slowly becoming another 'things that annoy you' thread


----------



## Firefly (15 Aug 2007)

Sometimes when I wake up after a massive session I have no hangover and this really impresses me. However more often Iwake up with a massive hangover and this annoys me. 2 threads into 1...


----------



## Fingalian (15 Aug 2007)

Well in my experience you will have overcrowded carriages on any mass transit system during peak/rush hour travel, have you ever been on the Underground in London or the Subway in New York? Infinitely more unpleasant than the DART.  I travel Commuter line and DART 5 days a week, and in 10 months I’ve been late for work twice. That I find impressive. As for sour faces? Can’t say I’ve found any more than you would in any large organisation, try smiling and saying ‘Good Morning’, works for me ;-)


----------



## Jock04 (15 Aug 2007)

Random, or at least unneccesary, acts of kindness impress me.


----------



## Thirsty (15 Aug 2007)

> I take my hat off to the single _[you meant to say lone didn't you?]_ parent, who manages to do it all by themselves and on one income.


 Why thank you ... I'll take a bow so


----------



## Purple (15 Aug 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Random, or at least unneccesary, acts of kindness impress me.


 
That reminds me of the name of the hospital in Naked gun 2, it was called "Our Lady of the worthless miracle".


----------



## River (15 Aug 2007)

1.) People who manage to smile when all around them are losing their minds. Granted some of these "smiling people" are idiots and oblivious to the problems but the people that impress me are the one's who realise the magnitude of the situation but deal with it with an air of calmness. 

2.) People who are able to construct emails with correct spelling and grammer. An increasingly rare trait these days.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2007)

River said:


> 2.) People who are able to construct emails with correct spelling and grammer. An increasingly rare trait these days.


Indeed!


River said:


> the one's who realise ....



_Morphine _is something that really impresses me due to the palliative effects it has for terminally ill people.


----------



## TreeTiger (16 Aug 2007)

A woman I've come across whose three children have life-shortening conditions, 1 is also autistic. Yet she is so cheerful and positive you'd swear she'd just won the Lotto. Really makes me feel I have little or nothing to whine about.


----------



## Olly64 (16 Aug 2007)

the builders on the new thomand park, its all ready taking shape


----------



## Olly64 (16 Aug 2007)

i read miriam o'callaghans web chat on rte.ie, she sounds like a very impressive lady


----------



## Elphaba (16 Aug 2007)

Beautiful paintings impress me, especially Van Gogh, was blown away when I saw his paintings for real in Van Gogh museum in Amsterdam. Also good graffitti in unexpected places....


----------



## z108 (16 Aug 2007)

Elphaba said:


> Beautiful paintings impress me, especially Van Gogh, was blown away when I saw his paintings for real in Van Gogh museum in Amsterdam. Also good graffitti in unexpected places....



Yeah I felt the same way on visiting Amsterdam when I saw how realisticly he painted the hands of the toilng peasants. Hes my favorite painter


----------



## Bluebells (17 Aug 2007)

River, check your own spelling!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crugers (17 Aug 2007)

Peter McVerry


----------



## Kitten (17 Aug 2007)

Las Vegas - Cirque du soleil 'zumanity" show........


----------



## Carpenter (17 Aug 2007)

Good architecture, great craftsmanship and skill all impress me.


----------



## Pique318 (17 Aug 2007)

The fact that there's 3 women in the IndyCar series in the US is very impressive !
http://www.indycar.com/drivers/


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2007)

Good girls themselves!


----------



## Ancutza (17 Aug 2007)

My 2 month old baby daughter.  A miracle of natures engineering right down to the tiny hair on her equally tiny toes.

Even more impressed that we managed to have dinner in a nice restaurant tonight and she was smiley and happy all the way through....must have been thinking about the boob soup later!


----------



## River (17 Aug 2007)

Bluebells said:


> River, check your own spelling!!!!!!!!!



????


----------



## almo (18 Aug 2007)

Life in Ireland


----------



## ACA (18 Aug 2007)

People who child-mind for a living impress me greatly. A lot of responsibility for generally not a lot of dosh. A good one is worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Bluebells (19 Aug 2007)

River said:


> ????



Have another look.


----------



## Purple (19 Aug 2007)

Bluebells said:


> Have another look.



Grammer/Grammar.


----------



## Jaid79 (19 Aug 2007)

Ancutza said:


> My 2 month old baby daughter. A miracle of natures engineering right down to the tiny hair on her equally tiny toes.
> 
> Even more impressed that we managed to have dinner in a nice restaurant tonight and she was smiley and happy all the way through....must have been thinking about the boob soup later!


 
Well mannered, happy children


----------



## River (20 Aug 2007)

Purple said:


> Grammer/Grammar.




How ironic!

Anyway I was talking about emails......


----------



## Purple (20 Aug 2007)

River said:


> How ironic!


Yes, it was.


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2007)

A name that impresses me:

_Tressan McCambridge_

...just like the sound of it!


----------



## Olly64 (21 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> A name that impresses me:
> 
> _Tressan McCambridge_
> 
> ...just like the sound of it!


 
is that the today fm aa girl?


----------



## Caveat (21 Aug 2007)

Olly64 said:


> is that the today fm aa girl?


 
Indeed. With a name like that she _must _be attractive


----------



## Firefly (21 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Indeed. With a name like that she _must _be attractive


 

Then again she's on radio and not the telly.


----------



## casiopea (21 Aug 2007)

Morning people. 
ie people who get up about an hour before they need to, to go jogging/empty dishwasher/sort out bills etc.  When Im lying in bed hitting the snooze button for the fourth time and then running out the door without my glasses Im always very impressed by them!


----------



## Caveat (17 Sep 2007)

I suppose the level of grumpiness on AAM is impressive - unsurprisingly, it looks like this thread has no chance of receiving anywhere near the amount of posts that the 'Things that annoy you' thread has!


----------



## Trafford (17 Sep 2007)

Pretty impressed with myself this past 18 months putting up with a 4 hour daily commute.

Otherwise I admire my sister enormously for raising fantastic children and choosing that as a voaction over her career.


----------



## Buddyboy (17 Sep 2007)

Ancutza said:


> My 2 month old baby daughter... right down to the tiny hair on her equally tiny toes.


 
You gave birth to a hobbit  

Sorry, couldn't help it.  No doubt she's beautiful.  


As another poster said, craftsmanship imresses me.  Craftsmanship that comes from years of practice and training, and possibly personal sacrifice.  It is in the detail that can be recognised by anybody, even those who  know nothing about the particular craft or activity.  

For example, you look at two pieces of woodwork, or two sets of ballroom dancers, or two stone walls and say one is better than the other. Sometimes it is just in all the little details, that show more thought, time or skill. And I have great admiration or respect for the person who took the time and effort to be that good.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Sep 2007)

Hmmm...Atilla on French Rugby team is pretty impressive.


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Hmmm...Atilla on French Rugby team is pretty impressive.



Do you women think of nothing else? 
... and I don't mean Rugby.


----------



## Vanilla (17 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Do you women think of nothing else?
> ... and I don't mean Rugby.


 

Erm...well sometimes I can get my fluttery little female brain to focus on other things too, like, em, clothes...and, em, oh yeah- hairstyles...erm..and oh yeah, world peace ( but please don't ask me any questions about that last one).


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

Don't sell yourself short... what about hand bags and shoes eh?


----------



## noilh (18 Sep 2007)

Someone I saw on the corner of O'Connell Bridge, Dublin a few months ago.  It was absolutely flogging rain and he/she was sitting on a stool covered with a kind of sheet  (you could see their legs though) and out through the top of the sheet poked a kind of reindeer head, sort of homemade looking, soaking wet.  The jaws of the little reindeer opened and closed by  being pulled by the person in time to the music from a player hidden under the sheet. 
I absolutely laughed my head off at the wonderful naivete of it, indeed I was moved to pat the little reindeer's head,  which was soaking wet.   I thought - that person is brave to compete for a few bob in our sophisticated society with such a simple, honest piece of fun.


----------



## Cahir (19 Sep 2007)

noilheart said:


> Someone I saw on the corner of O'Connell Bridge, Dublin a few months ago.  It was absolutely flogging rain and he/she was sitting on a stool covered with a kind of sheet  (you could see their legs though) and out through the top of the sheet poked a kind of reindeer head, sort of homemade looking, soaking wet.  The jaws of the little reindeer opened and closed by  being pulled by the person in time to the music from a player hidden under the sheet.
> I absolutely laughed my head off at the wonderful naivete of it, indeed I was moved to pat the little reindeer's head,  which was soaking wet.   I thought - that person is brave to compete for a few bob in our sophisticated society with such a simple, honest piece of fun.



That person is always on Grafton Street.  I think it's annoying.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Sep 2007)

People who remain individual in this ever increasing branded world.


----------



## Berlin (19 Sep 2007)

Good Manners
Mary Robinson
Trees
Jean Christophe Novelli


----------



## Berlin (19 Sep 2007)

Good Manners
Mary Robinson
Trees
Jean Christophe Novelli -on a purely visual level, although I'm sure his grub tastes lovely too.


----------



## Berlin (19 Sep 2007)

Oops!


----------



## Vanilla (19 Sep 2007)

Berlin said:


> Oops!


 

What's wrong? Did you not realise you were typing that out loud?


----------



## Purple (19 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> What's wrong? Did you not realise you were typing that out loud?


That happens to me quite a bit; when my internal monologue stops working and it all comes out my mouth....


----------



## cole (22 Sep 2007)

Berlin said:


> Good Manners
> ...
> Jean Christophe Novelli


 
Isn't that an oxymoron? Isn't he the chef who threw a load of dishes at some unfortunate in a reality TV show. He must have left his manners at home that day.


----------



## Killter (8 Oct 2007)

boobs


----------



## BillK (9 Oct 2007)

Do you mean mistakes, Kilter?




Yes it was deliberate!


----------



## Caveat (16 Oct 2007)

When you get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and then scurry back to bed.

That feeling, the _second _you pull the duvet back over you - that impresses me


----------



## Ancutza (16 Oct 2007)

We're not quite there yet but the frost on my car this morning reminded me of a few further things that impress me......

The self-motivation to climb out of bed in the early hours when your wife and daughter are snoring in the bed beside you and haven't even got the decency to twitch when you kiss them goodbye for the day.

When you can find your car in the carpark under a couple of inches of snow at 6am in the morning by shape alone.  You never remember where you left the damn thing the night before.  It's a guy thing.

German engineering which ensures that you can always get at least one hinged thingey on the car open although it's usually the boot lid.

My own 'natural athlete' like flexibility even in my late 30's which means that I can still wriggle through the ski hatch in the back seat, fall onto the rear bench and then struggle through the gap in front seats to land sweating and cursing in my Michelin man-like snow suit in the drivers seat.  Key in the ignition, seat warmer set to stun, 10 minutes of the windscreen heater and I'm ready to drive the 3 minutes to the office. Skidding all over the place, but still managing to keep it out of the ditch,  because I smugly ignored the severe weather warnings and didn't change over to winter tires.

Of course I could have already been there if I walked but that's not really the point..... 

Oh yeah! Romanian winter. Bring it on baby! My tan is fading and my skis are already all waxed up...

Now i'm smiling and all impressed.............


----------



## michaelm (19 Oct 2007)

Rockhopper Penguins, the Ocean, Mountains, my family, Carers, the vastness of the Universe, intelligence (particularly when allied with humility and/or a sense of humour) . . are a few things that randomly spring to mind.


----------



## HelloJed (20 Oct 2007)

People who:
care for long term sick or invalid people
take the time to be friendly and pleasant towards others, even when they are incredibly busy or stressed
hold down a job AND have babies/young kids - how do you do it?!
confront people who make offensive remarks to or about others - fair play for being brave
take control of their lives by not being afraid of change
instead of moaning about things actually do something about it (like instead of moaning about traffic, big supermarkets/malls taking over and local shops/post offices closing, they walk to their local shops and businesses and actually buy stuff from them)
(Ok the last one was more of a gripe, but those people DO impress me!)


----------



## slamdunkin (21 Oct 2007)

People who:

Obviously carers for the long term sick or invalid people, both professionally and ones that do it for elderly family - I dont know how they do it - truely amazing and selfless - I couldnt do it
People of princple - people who consistantly take a more difficult route in life because it goes against what they believe


----------



## Bluebells (2 Nov 2007)

Did anyone see the Nine O Clock News, RTE 1, Nov. 1?

I was mightily impressed by an item concerning the burial of an unknown man found drowned off the west coast a year ago.

The people of Kilrush, Co. Clare  held a funeral for him today, went to the church and thence the graveyard, all for a man they didn't know. The coffin was carried by a local Guard, the Mayor and two others.

I think it was a lovely gesture.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Nov 2007)

slamdunkin said:


> people who consistantly take a more difficult route in life because it goes against what they believe


Why would they choose a route that goes against what they believe? Is that not the definition of a hypocrite?


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

Caveat said:


> When you get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom and then scurry back to bed.
> 
> That feeling, the _second _you pull the duvet back over you - that impresses me


 
haha thats a good one.


----------



## buzybee (2 Nov 2007)

People that impress me:

People who are not afraid to get out of a relationship which doesn't work, especially if they are in late 20s, early 30s and if all their friends are getting married/having kids.  It takes courage to go against the grain and to remain single rather than just settle for a substandard relationship.   There are too many people who just 'settle' for a partner because they are late 20s/early 30s and want a partner & children, and are afraid they won't meet anyone else.

People who change jobs/careers in their 30s & 40s, going back to full time college or taking a pay cut in their job.  Society puts pressure on us to have a house & car by a certain age.  It takes guts to 'opt out' of that and to retrain for a career change.  It is often easier to put up with a 'boring' job, for the money & not having to worry about bills.

People who go to foreign countries and work voluntarily helping the poor.  The conditions are often difficult, heat & dust & little food.  These people live like that because they want to help others.  They put their own lives on hold for a few years and help out.

Childminders everywhere.  Even though the owners of creches get paid well, the childminders employed by them get very little money. Esp. for a highly responsible job.  They must get to know each child individually, and need to be able to answer qs from anxious parents, e.g. What did X eat today, who did X play with?  It is very hard to keep track of what each child does every day.

People who care full time for the elderly/handicapped children in their own home.  It is a 24 7 job, with no breaks. Parents of handicapped children are often concerned about neglecting their able bodied children as everything must centre round the handicapped child.  Single people who care for an elderly parent in their own home are to be commended, and they shouldn't have to do this.  When there is only one single son/daughter, they must arrange for another person to mind the elderly parent while they even go shopping and they really have no break.  At least when there is a family minding an elderly parent, they can give each other breaks to get shopping etc.


----------



## blinkbelle (2 Nov 2007)

buzybee said:


> People that impress me:
> 
> People who are not afraid to get out of a relationship which doesn't work, especially if they are in late 20s, early 30s and if all their friends are getting married/having kids. It takes courage to go against the grain and to remain single rather than just settle for a substandard relationship. There are too many people who just 'settle' for a partner because they are late 20s/early 30s and want a partner & children, and are afraid they won't meet anyone else.
> 
> ...


 
well said buzzzybee.

My Mum minds her dad full time now in her house and it really is a 24/7 job like you say. I do try and give her a break just so she can get out to go shopping and do a few things for herself.


----------

